# Getting the Kindle 2 in and out of the Oberon cover with corners



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Any tips for doing this?  I got it in my new cover but it wasn't easy.  The bottom right corner is pretty tight.  Do the corners loosen up a bit with use?

I'm seriously tempted to get a 2nd Oberon but I just don't see myself changing covers very easily judging from getting this one on.

Other than that, I am in love with this Purple ROH cover!


----------



## Raiden333 (Feb 13, 2009)

I found it pretty easy. Slide it into the bottom corners while slightly pulling back on the top left one. Then tuck the top left one over. Now do the elastic band.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Raiden333 said:


> I found it pretty easy. Slide it into the bottom corners while slightly pulling back on the top left one. Then tuck the top left one over. Now do the elastic band.


Thanks, Raiden. I'll try that. I think I was putting the bottom right corner on last and that's the tightest one.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

If it


DD said:


> Any tips for doing this? I got it in my new cover but it wasn't easy. The bottom right corner is pretty tight. Do the corners loosen up a bit with use?
> 
> I'm seriously tempted to get a 2nd Oberon but I just don't see myself changing covers very easily judging from getting this one on.
> 
> Other than that, I am in love with this Purple ROH cover!


If it stays too tight, you can return it for one that isn't. I know someone here got one that was so tight it was unusable and she returned it. The one she got in return was much better.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> If it
> If it stays too tight, you can return it for one that isn't. I know someone here got one that was so tight it was unusable and she returned it. The one she got in return was much better.


Thanks, Mona. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> Thanks, Raiden. I'll try that. I think I was putting the bottom right corner on last and that's the tightest one.


This is the way I did it also with no problems. I referred back to my instruction sheet and it says to put bottom corners in first, then top left corner, then bungee over right corner. DD they do loosen slightly over time but not enough to affect the security of your Kindle.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> This is the way I did it also with no problems. I referred back to my instruction sheet and it says to put bottom corners in first, then top left corner, then bungee over right corner. DD they do loosen slightly over time but not enough to affect the security of your Kindle.


I tried it the way you and Raiden suggested and it is much easier. Of course, I didn't read the instructions that came with it and should have. Now that I know it will be easier to switch, I'm really tempted to get the Creekbed Maple in green!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> I tried it the way you and Raiden suggested and it is much easier. Of course, I didn't read the instructions that came with it and should have. Now that I know it will be easier to switch, I'm really tempted to get the Cre ekbed Maple in green!


I got Tree of Life and the red River Garden ( I think that is the name ). I miss the covers of DTB's and the Oberon's make my Kindle feel like a nice leather bound book. I am saving for another. Yes, I am an enabler but learned it here!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I miss the covers of DTB's and the Oberon's make my Kindle feel like a nice leather bound book. I am saving for another. Yes, I am an enabler but learned it here!


I am starting to feel this way, too. I LOVE my K2 but miss my book covers.... guess more Oberon covers are in order!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> I am starting to feel this way, too. I LOVE my K2 but miss my book covers.... guess more Oberon covers are in order!


Of course they are Gwen! And for justification they will last a lifetime and only get better with age like all good leather products.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

For some of you who have dealt with Oberon for a while, how often do they come out with new designs or add color options for their current designs?  Any hope of a ROH in red, for instance


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm waiting for my Purple ROH (should be here tomorrow), and I ordered a red River Garden. Last night on the way home, I decided I _NEED_ a green Creekbed Maple and a blue Butterfly. My poor aching pocketbook...Oh. maybe I need a new cover for my checkbook


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm waiting for my Purple ROH (should be here tomorrow), and I ordered a red River Garden. Last night on the way home, I decided I _NEED_ a green Creekbed Maple and a blue Butterfly. My poor aching pocketbook...Oh. maybe I need a new cover for my checkbook


My next one will be in green, I am debating over which cover I want and I also want ROH at some point and time. Did I say I like Three Graces also?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, Three graces in Wine I think...<sigh> But I do know after seeing my daughter's a must have a green one myself. It's really beautiful.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh yeah, Three graces in Wine I think...<sigh> But I do know after seeing my daughter's a must have a green one myself. It's really beautiful.


My green one will be Forest. I was looking at the photos posted by PawLaw in Oberon Covers photos by members and it is gorgeous. Like the wrap around.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's the one my daughter has...It's BEAUTIFUL! I have to get a different one, so I'm going with Creekbed Maple.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm waiting for my Purple ROH (should be here tomorrow), and I ordered a red River Garden. Last night on the way home, I decided I _NEED_ a green Creekbed Maple and a blue Butterfly. My poor aching pocketbook...Oh. maybe I need a new cover for my checkbook


How can yours be arriving tomorrow? Mine is still sitting in San Pablo where its been since March 12. 

L


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Leslie said:


> How can yours be arriving tomorrow? Mine is still sitting in San Pablo where its been since March 12.
> 
> L


Is it UPS or USPS?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Leslie that my be the last time it was scanned? 
Sylvia


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lilly said:


> Is it UPS or USPS?


UPS



> Leslie that my be the last time it was scanned?


Yes, this is what it says:

Scan History:

3/12/2009 4:41:00 AM UNLOAD SCAN SAN PABLO, CA US
3/11/2009 11:46:00 PM ARRIVAL SCAN SAN PABLO, CA US
3/11/2009 9:13:00 PM DEPARTURE SCAN SANTA ROSA, CA US
3/11/2009 8:38:00 PM ORIGIN SCAN SANTA ROSA, CA US
3/11/2009 6:26:00 PM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US

I would think that if it had left San Pablo, it would have been scanned again.

Sigh...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie, you just have the bestest luck with getting all things Kindle.


----------



## foogrrl (Mar 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> UPS
> 
> Yes, this is what it says:
> 
> ...


Sometimes UPS will miss a scan. Either that or I had a package teleport between Louisville and Baltimore. It had neither a departure scan from Louisville or an arrival scan in Baltimore. I'm really hoping they just missed the departure scan from San Pablo for you, or it's a delay in updating the system!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> How can yours be arriving tomorrow? Mine is still sitting in San Pablo where its been since March 12.
> 
> L


Mine shows it arrived in Laurel, MD yesterday. Thats aboit an hour and a half away from me. I guess it left the party. I've always been scheduled to have Monday as my delivery date.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine shows it arrived in Laurel, MD yesterday. Thats aboit an hour and a half away from me. I guess it left the party. I've always been scheduled to have Monday as my delivery date.


I sure hope mine is having a great time at the party! It's been going on for four days now! LOL

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

foogrrl said:


> Sometimes UPS will miss a scan. Either that or I had a package teleport between Louisville and Baltimore. It had neither a departure scan from Louisville or an arrival scan in Baltimore. I'm really hoping they just missed the departure scan from San Pablo for you, or it's a delay in updating the system!


Let's hope. It was scheduled for delivery on 3/18 and I have accepted that it is not going to get here any earlier, unfortunately. Meanwhile, I am getting really tired of this basic black Amazon cover.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst said:


> Leslie, you just have the bestest luck with getting all things Kindle.


I know....


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> For some of you who have dealt with Oberon for a while, how often do they come out with new designs or add color options for their current designs? Any hope of a ROH in red, for instance


I think it depends on customer requests. They just added ROH, among others. You could email them and ask.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I got Tree of Life and the red River Garden ( I think that is the name ). I miss the covers of DTB's and the Oberon's make my Kindle feel like a nice leather bound book. I am saving for another. Yes, I am an enabler but learned it here!


I'm having doubts about the green color now. In the Oberon pictures thread, there are two green covers posted that are vastly different. One is really green (the kind I want) and the other is almost black.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD said:


> I'm having doubts about the green color now. In the Oberon pictures thread, there are two green covers posted that are vastly different. One is really green (the kind I want) and the other is almost black.


Pidgeon's cover is the one that is almost black and of all the pictures I have seen, hers is the only one that looks like that. I have seen variations on green -- sort olive green for some, more teal for others so obviously they are different -- but hers is the only one that has been that dark.

L


----------

